# Arrows for Elk



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

So I have been reading quite a few different topics for choosing the right arrow for hunting elk. I will be hunting deer too, but if it can pass through an elk, then a deer should be a problem. I currently just got some Easton Axis as that is what they recommended at Humphries Archery in American Fork. Is that going to have enough weight? My draw is 27 and 3/4 and I just want to make sure I have chosen the right set of arrows come time/opportunity to bring down one of these amazing animals. What are your thoughts? They put me in the 400s and according to my calculation I am at 365 total weight. I didn't do the deep six inserts. Also I am shooting the PSE hammer that is IBO rated at 335FPS, but I haven't been chronoed with my setup. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Plenty especially if you shoot an awesome cut on contact broadhead like a Slick Trick or something similar.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

how did those primitive people ever bring down animals without our current technology??

amazing.



(for that matter, how did WE ever bring down anything using aluminum arrows, bows that shot 200 fps, and satellite broadheads?!)


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

That should do, I shot a bull at about 25 yards once with a 370 grain arrow and it stuck in a tree 10 yards behind it. I would suggest a 350 arrow next time. I would say that arrow is on the weak side for you. I shoot a AM35 that IBO's at 318 and at a 28" draw a 350 spines just a hair on the stiff side and the 400's are quite weak.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah, don't sweat it. If the Indians killed em with a 40 pound self bow and a rock tied to a stick you should be fine with that set-up...

The trouble many people get into theses days is they let technology become a crutch for poor hunting skills. What kind of set-up you have has very little to do with killing. 90% of it is just putting the arrow where it needs to go with a small margin for error. 

Woodsmanship boys, it's all about woodsmanship.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for the tips guys. I will be picking up another dozen, so I will get the 350 next time and practice more my woodsmanship. Any pointers Tex-O-Bob? I am learning most of this on my own and tips would be great if you wouldn't mind sharing. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Personally I think your 400's are fine. I am at 28 inch draw shooting 71lbs and I'm also shooting easton fmj injections 400's with no problem at all. What is your arrow length? I cut mine at 27 inches and if I do my part they do theirs.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I shoot 28" 400 arrows with Muzzy 100 gr. broadheads and my bow is set at 61.8 lbs. It's a old Hoyt Ultra Tec that I just can't get rid of. Never had a problem bringing down elk with a well placed shot. I have been shooting the Easton FMJ's for years, but recently switched to Gold Tips. They seem to fly good, but I did notice a huge difference in flight between the two. The FMJ's drop a lot more then the carbons. I had to adjust my sights for the new carbons. I hope I'm not too light now........


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

nateysmith said:


> Thanks for the tips guys. I will be picking up another dozen, so I will get the 350 next time and practice more my woodsmanship. Any pointers Tex-O-Bob? I am learning most of this on my own and tips would be great if you wouldn't mind sharing. Thanks again everyone!


I'll tell you what my Grandpa told me when I was 16. It's served me well over the years. 
1. Keep the wind in your face.
2. Stay in the shadows as much as you can.
3. Never skyline yourself.
4. Keep movement to a minimum. Do more watchin, and less walkin.
5. Chances are, if you need a rangefinder, you aint close enough. ;-)

Those are all good tips to live and hunt by but the single most important thing a hunter can possess, is patience. Period! More hunts have been fould up for me because I got in a hurry than any other reason. Slow down, listen, watch, and take your time. If you're going to see animals before they see you, you need to be slower, quieter, and have more patience than they do. Never forget that.

You sound young and full of fire. Good luck hunting.


----------



## rsb_924 (May 30, 2014)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Yeah, don't sweat it. If the Indians killed em with a 40 pound self bow and a rock tied to a stick you should be fine with that set-up...


I'm not at 40 pounds but I have taken an elk with my traditional Equipment. haven't tried the stone broad heads yet but that will be next year.

53 # recurve used wood arrows with a cut on contact head. totaling just over 600 grains. double lung @ 12 yards.


----------



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

Tex, I like the way you hunt!!! That is what bowhunting is about to me.
You said it best, too many people using technology to make up for hunting skills. Amen!!!


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Tex, like your Grandpa's advise. I am taking my compound bow but also taking a longbow that I am just finishing! I hope to put a cedar shaft in a spike bull or cow elk. If not, it won't be from trying! Low & slow is my motto!!


----------

